# υποθηκοφυλακείο ή υποθηκοφυλάκιο; υποθηκοφυλακείο



## nickel (Oct 20, 2014)

υποθηκοφυλακείο ή υποθηκοφυλάκιο; *υποθηκοφυλακείο*

Την παρατήρηση τη βρίσκουμε όχι μόνο στο ΛΝΕΓ αλλά και στο slang.gr!

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Υποθηκοφυλακείο
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...lexica/search.html?lq=υποθηκοφυλακείο&sin=all


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2014)

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει την πρακτική διαφορά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2014)

Τι εννοείς; Ότι κάπου βαθιά στο παρελθόν υπάρχει κάποια κοινή ρίζα και γι' αυτό πρέπει να αγνοήσουμε ότι «φυλάκιο» είναι σήμερα ένα οίκημα που μένουν φύλακες ενώ τα --φυλακεία είναι χώροι εργασίας φυλάκων (αρχειοφύλακες, υποθηκοφύλακες κ.λπ); Αν έχεις όρεξη για ανάλογες συζητήσεις, το καλύτερο ξεκίνημα είναι να δοκιμάσεις να εξηγήσεις γιατί οι εφορείες αρχαιοτήτων είναι με -ει- και οι οικονομικές εφορίες είναι με -ι-... :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2014)

Και η μια και η άλλη διαφορά μού μοιάζουν επουσιώδεις και λεπτολογικές. Οίκημα που μένουν φύλακες είναι μόνο το σκέτο φυλάκιο, απ' όσες λέξεις σε -φυλάκιο μπορώ να σκεφτώ. Τα άλλα σύνθετα μπορεί να μην είναι καν οικήματα ή/και δεν μένουν φύλακες (σκευοφυλάκιο, χαρτοφυλάκιο, κτλ). Εξάλλου κάποια απ' αυτά εμφανίζονται και με τις δυο ορθογραφίες (και τονισμούς), αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2014)

...
φυλακείο vs φυλάκιο (+ υποθηκο-)

*εφορεία αρχαιοτήτων = ephorate of antiquities*


*εταιρεία ή εταιρία;*


----------

